
 Food bloggers give restaurant owners indigestion - wglb
http://skunkpost.com/news.sp?newsId=2442
======
viraptor

        > brief description
        > Forget the pictures, enjoy the food!
    

I really like the trend of TL;DR version appearing at the top of "normal"
posts. It really helps in searching / filtering articles. I'd like one-line
informal abstracts to become a norm.

